# Ищу ноты Николая Малыгина!!!



## Alex_Bond88 (25 Янв 2017)

Дорогие друзья, помогите пожалуйста нотами Николая Малыгина Я лечу над Россие, Течет Волга, Милая роща. И другие любые произведения, у меня есть только Соната новелла памяти Есенина, Оренбургский платок, Споемте друзья, Девичий разговор. Если у кого то есть целые сборники или же отдельные произведения, буду очень благодарен. Можно в личку [email protected]


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (6 Фев 2017)

В основном всё нашел, кроме - 
Танец карабаса барабаса, Полька птичка, Ни одна во поле дороженька, Как пойду я на быстру реченьку, Волжские страдания, Тонкая рябина, У зори то у зореньки, Травушка муравушка, Подгорная. Если у кого то найдется, поделитесь пожалуйста.


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (9 Июл 2017)

Дорогие друзья помогите найти ноты Малыгина Старый автомобиль, У зори то у зореньки, Волжские страдания и Под окном черёмуха колышется, можно в личку [email protected]


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (10 Июл 2017)

Спасибо огромное всем откликнувшимся! Осталось найти Волжские страдания и Под окном черёмуха колышется.


----------



## holina.t (17 Июл 2017)

https://vk.com/club138761866


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (12 Мар 2018)

Дорогие друзья, коллеги музыканты, ищу ноты Малыгина Вальс Воспоминание, Под окном черёмуха колышется, Волжские страдания, Прощальный вальс если у кого то найдётся соло, трио или даже партитура для оркестра, поделитесь пожалуйста можно в личку 
[email protected] или в сообщество В контакте  https://vk.com/club138761866


----------



## Александр96 (12 Мар 2018)

Alex_Bond88 писал:


> Дорогие друзья, коллеги музыканты, ищу ноты Малыгина Вальс Воспоминание, Под окном черёмуха колышется, Волжские страдания, Прощальный вальс если у кого то найдётся соло, трио или даже партитура для оркестра, поделитесь пожалуйста можно в личку
> [email protected] или в сообщество В контакте  https://vk.com/club138761866


Есть только вальс ''Воспоминания''


----------



## MikhailOlegovich (13 Мар 2018)

Alex_Bond88 писал:


> Дорогие друзья, помогите пожалуйста нотами Николая Малыгина Я лечу над Россие, Течет Волга, Милая роща. И другие любые произведения, у меня есть только Соната новелла памяти Есенина, Оренбургский платок, Споемте друзья, Девичий разговор. Если у кого то есть целые сборники или же отдельные произведения, буду очень благодарен. Можно в личку [email protected]


Я бы вам посоветовал связаться с самим Малыгином. Дяденька он хороший не откажет, даст все и скорее всего бесплатно. По крайней мере мне он ноты давал свои всегда бесплатно!!


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (14 Мар 2018)

MikhailOlegovich/ писал:


> Alex_Bond88 писал:Дорогие друзья, помогите пожалуйста нотами Николая Малыгина Я лечу над Россие, Течет Волга, Милая роща. И другие любые произведения, у меня есть только Соната новелла памяти Есенина, Оренбургский платок, Споемте друзья, Девичий разговор. Если у кого то есть целые сборники или же отдельные произведения, буду очень благодарен. Можно в личку [email protected] Я бы вам посоветовал связаться с самим Малыгином. Дяденька он хороший не откажет, даст все и скорее всего бесплатно. По крайней мере мне он ноты давал свои всегда бесплатно!!


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (14 Мар 2018)

MikhailOlegovich (]Alex_Bond88 писал:А как мне связаться с Николаем Никитичем? У меня нет его координатов, буду при много благодарен если подскажите.


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (18 Мар 2018)

Доброго времени суток! Кто нибудь может подсказать, как можно связаться с Николем Никитичем Малыгиным? Потому как всех нот в интернете найти не могу, хотелось бы обратится к Николаю Никитичу лично, по телефону или же письмом, если кто то обладает подобной информацией напишите пожалуйста мне в личку.
[email protected]


----------



## voldemar-60 (18 Мар 2018)

Напишите прямо на академию, адрес выслал на почту.


----------



## vev (18 Мар 2018)

*voldemar-60*,

так было ж вроде... И адрес был... С полгода назад?...


----------



## voldemar-60 (18 Мар 2018)

Возможно я пропустил то, что было полгода назад. Просто дал адрес института, где я учился и где завкафедрой уже тогда у нас был Николай Никитич.


----------

